# Hello from Quebec



## lucsimoneau (Oct 25, 2022)

Hi all,
New to the forum - hope to get a chance to collaborate on some threads in here.
In the meantime, just want to let you know that I own a CX601 Mill/Drill that I converted to CNC with ball screws and a King 14 x 40 metal Lathe.
Cheers!


----------



## 140mower (Oct 25, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Oct 25, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## DPittman (Oct 25, 2022)

Welcome from southern Alberta, nice to have you here.


----------



## Degen (Oct 25, 2022)

lucsimoneau said:


> Hi all,
> New to the forum - hope to get a chance to collaborate on some threads in here.
> In the meantime, just want to let you know that I own a CX601 Mill/Drill that I converted to CNC with ball screws and a King 14 x 40 metal Lathe.
> Cheers!


Welcome from GTA, where did you source your ball screws?


----------



## David_R8 (Oct 25, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## combustable herbage (Oct 25, 2022)

Welcome from Ottawa.
What part of Quebec are you in? 
Glad to have you as a member, lots of great info and entertainment in here


----------



## jcdammeyer (Oct 25, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Welcome from Vancouver Island!


Me too.


----------



## whydontu (Oct 25, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## lucsimoneau (Oct 26, 2022)

combustable herbage said:


> Welcome from Ottawa.
> What part of Quebec are you in?
> Glad to have you as a member, lots of great info and entertainment in here


I'm in Sherbrooke, Quebec - presently teach mechanical engineering at local college, basically CNC machining and CAD/CAM software.


----------



## lucsimoneau (Oct 26, 2022)

Degen said:


> Welcome from GTA, where did you source your ball screws?


Got the ball screws from AliExpress: C5 Machined Ballscrew DFU2005 250 300 500 600 800 1000mm Roller Ballscrew With Double Ball Nut For CNC Parts rm2005 Ball Screw  Also setup my mill with Acorn CNC12 and Clearpath servo's.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Oct 26, 2022)

That link doesn't work.


----------



## lucsimoneau (Oct 26, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> That link doesn't work.


Sorry, didn't mean to be a functional link - here's the one that works: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002716047676.html


----------



## jcdammeyer (Oct 26, 2022)

Thanks.  I'm in the market for replacing my acme screws.  The backlash is very annoying even with LinuxCNC compensating for it.


----------



## lucsimoneau (Oct 26, 2022)

Ball screws are a must in a CNC application - the nut preload is very important to maintain low backlash also ... ask me how I know lol!!!


----------



## Degen (Oct 26, 2022)

lucsimoneau said:


> Got the ball screws from AliExpress: C5 Machined Ballscrew DFU2005 250 300 500 600 800 1000mm Roller Ballscrew With Double Ball Nut For CNC Parts rm2005 Ball Screw  Also setup my mill with Acorn CNC12 and Clearpath servo's.


Same here.  You running Intercon for you GCode generation?


----------



## Degen (Oct 26, 2022)

lucsimoneau said:


> Ball screws are a must in a CNC application - the nut preload is very important to maintain low backlash also ... ask me how I know lol!!!


Its coming biggest backlash is in the quill on my machine, I and almost remove the backlash on the x and y on the acme screws buy how long they last.


----------



## lucsimoneau (Oct 26, 2022)

I'm fully versed in Mastercam software for CNC G-Code programming (5 axis mill / Mill-Turn / Lathe) and fluent with SolidWorks on the CAD side - actually made my own post processor for the machine. This is the software that I teach at the college and I have a consulting business that provides the software and training associated with CNC machining.


----------



## little ol' e (Oct 29, 2022)

Welcome from Ontario.
 Using Solid works, Mastercam and Work-nc here.

CAD side - actually made my own post processor for the machine.
@lucsimoneau -Using the Mastercam post editor ?


----------



## lucsimoneau (Oct 31, 2022)

I manually edit my post-processors in a text editor (Cimco Edit) as needed - been doing this for 20 years


----------



## little ol' e (Oct 31, 2022)

Ok gotcha. Thanks!
 I have to edit mine as well in Cimco edit the odd time.


----------



## Crosche (Nov 4, 2022)

Greetings from Calgary and welcome to the forum!

Cheers, 
Chad


----------



## Atrus (Nov 17, 2022)

Hi there,
I saw this group on the internet during research and I'm curious.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 17, 2022)

Atrus said:


> Hi there,
> I saw this group on the internet during research and I'm curious.


post a new thread using link below and introduce yourself further









						New Member Intros!
					

Come say Hi!




					canadianhobbymetalworkers.com


----------

